
Mark Bittman on the politics of the plate (video) - jamesbritt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh-GzCBpuWo&feature=youtu.be
======
sashakatsnelson
It's pretty scary how much of US taxes are supporting fast-food and other
corn/soy-based food. About 0.8% of the national budget goes to agriculture
(<http://www.whitehouse.gov/issues/taxes/tax-receipt>) with billions of those
dollars going to subsidize the production "staple" crops that make us obese
([http://www.gpoaccess.gov/usbudget/fy12/pdf/BUDGET-2012-BUD-5...](http://www.gpoaccess.gov/usbudget/fy12/pdf/BUDGET-2012-BUD-5.pdf)
\- I've heard all of the "commodity" line items point to those subsidies, but
it's hard to decode)

